# Abstraktes Bild...



## Waterstorm (9. September 2004)

Hi Leuts,
und zwar hab ich folgendes Problem,um mal mit der Tür ins Haus zu fallen. 
Ich hab hier ein abstraktes Bild und würde dies gerne in Vektoren umwandeln. Mir ist dabei klar das ich da alles nachzeichnen muss also, "alles" . 
Bin relativer Neuling auf dem Gebiet Vektoren, deswegen such ich erstmal das Forum als Anlaufstelle für Tips 


bye,
water


----------



## Waterstorm (9. September 2004)

Das Bild noch dazu...

Bild


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. September 2004)

Hallo,

Nun ja, da hast Du Dir ja ganz schön was vorgenommen. Es ist mit enorm viel
Arbeit, wenn sogar nur schwer möglich, dieses Bild in Vektoren darzustellen.
Da sind so viele Farbübergänge, dass Du wahrscheinlich das Bild stark 
abstrahieren musst. Dies hat natürlich dann einen fabrlichen Verlust des 
Ausgangsbild zur Folge. 
Deswegen als mein Tip: Versuch Dich zunächst an einfachen Grafiken,
schau mal im Netz nach Vektorgrafiken und zeichne die nach. So wirst Du 
schneller mit der Materie vertraut.

Gruss Markus


----------

